# Quadsuit ideas/help?



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 27, 2014)

So I've recently become obsessed with the idea of making a quadsuit vs. having it commissioned (most likely by Beastcub, if anyone).  My only issues are how to make it.  I've found a set of blueprints that seem plausible (for some reason I can't upload the picture here in my post, so here's the link to the image: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Quad-Suit-Blueprints-180210239).  Here's the basic run down on that.

A) It seems to use a jumpsuit as the base for the suit, like where the foam would be attached and the fur over top the jumpsuit
B) the jumpsuit sleeves would go over the stilts (which would be separately furred from the jumpsuit to make it more uniform and stuff)
C) The head is more like a hood so the wearer can see through the actual eyes of the head vs. somewhere like the neck and it connects to the rest of the suit via snaps
D) the tail is worn through the wearer's belt loop through the back of the suit

So here are my main issues:

A) How would I attach the foam to the jumpsuit or put the foam under the jumpsuit?
B) How would I go about making the handles for the stilts/actually making the stilts?
C) How would I sew the fur onto the jumpsuit?
D) How would I make the head of the suit to make a relatively realistic-looking wolf head and be able to see out of the eyes?
E) How much foam would I need overall?

This is my first big project and I was feeling ambitious about wanting to make a quadsuit, no matter how uncomfortable or awkward it might be to be in one.  I know a fursuit might be easier to make, but I'm dead set on making a quadsuit instead.  Bite me for my decision xD.

Any and all help is appreciated!

Thanks!

- Ricin


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 27, 2014)

I will not try to dissuade you from making a quadsuit. By all means, do so. It will be a great experience. However, I will try to dissuade you from making a quadsuit FIRST. That's akin to starting weight training with 100 lb. barbells. 

It will be much easier if you make a standard fursuit first. That way, you can learn the basics, like fur direction, eye creation, feet creation, tail creation, sewing as it applies to fursuits, etc., without ALSO having to learn about the finer points of quadsuiting (how to make the arm stilts, how to mount the head, how to make the special digitigrade padding, etc.). Many of the things that you need to know to make a fursuit carry over to making a quadsuit, so it might be good to get practice with some aspects of your quadsuit first, rather than attempting to learn absolutely everything at once. 

I tried to do that when I mixed my first song. I was not content with a simple pop song. No; I created a 20-minute long, multi-part progressive metal odyssey. And it ... well let's just say it could have been a LOT better. The secret to success is practice, so the more time you can dedicate to the basics, the better, and the more iterations you can do, the better.

Yes, this is probably not what you want to hear, but trust me: you will get much better results if you start small and work your way up to your ambitious project, rather than diving into the deep end right off the bat. I've heard this from multiple experienced fursuiters and fursuit makers: your first suit will be bad, and it will not live up to your expectations. However, you will learn a ton from it, and you will be able to go "hey, I just made this whole thing. That's awesome." And the next one will be better.

So, which would you prefer: a not-so-good quadsuit now, or a better quadsuit later?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 27, 2014)

I had a feeling this is exactly what you were going to say-- which is fine, because I understand where you're coming from.  It makes sense making a standard fursuit first and perhaps that's where I shall start.  And coming to think about it, is a hell of a lot easier than worrying about all the things I'd have to do with a quadsuit, much like you said.

Otherwise yes, I'd prefer a better quadsuit later.  As much as it irks me now, I know the payoff will probably be better if I wait and make a regular fursuit now.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> I had a feeling this is exactly what you were going to say-- which is fine, because I understand where you're coming from.  It makes sense making a standard fursuit first and perhaps that's where I shall start.  And coming to think about it, is a hell of a lot easier than worrying about all the things I'd have to do with a quadsuit, much like you said.
> 
> Otherwise yes, I'd prefer a better quadsuit later.  As much as it irks me now, I know the payoff will probably be better if I wait and make a regular fursuit now.



Plus, it gives you more time to research quadsuit construction. The amount of material on the subject is rather sparse. Most makers don't even do quadsuits. Indeed, I only know of three makers that have made them: Beastcub, Sharpe19, and Skypro Suits. I'd actually recommend reaching out to them specifically; I'm sure they could give you some pointers. 

But yeah, I encourage you to make a quadsuit. Just not yet.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 28, 2014)

That is also true, I've looked everywhere for tutorials on quadsuits and have found very little on the matter.  So say I try reaching out to Beastcub for pointers-- how exactly would I go about reaching out to her?

Now I have millions of questions related to making a regular fursuit, which I'm hoping isn't quite as expensive as a quadsuit.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> That is also true, I've looked everywhere for tutorials on quadsuits and have found very little on the matter.  So say I try reaching out to Beastcub for pointers-- how exactly would I go about reaching out to her?
> 
> Now I have millions of questions related to making a regular fursuit, which I'm hoping isn't quite as expensive as a quadsuit.



All the big-name fursuit makers have multiple points of contact: FurAffinity, DeviantArt, Twitter, Tumblr, maybe even email. Try different methods, but don't be too spammy, because they might be less willing to help if you pester them. Generally, be humble, but also be specific. You'll probably have better luck with "what do you use to make the arm stilts?" than you will with "how do I make a quadsuit?"

As for making a regular fursuit, that can be done for relatively cheap. If I had to guess, it'd probably be between $300-$500 for a simple suit (maybe a bit more). It will be SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than buying one. But, it will be hard work, so be prepared.

For some general thoughts on where to begin when it comes to fursuit construction, check out this video: 
[video=youtube;VJDObotQ3wA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJDObotQ3wA[/video]


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 28, 2014)

Mmkay, I'll look around for people!  After thinking about it, I might just go for a partial suit for now and think about doing a full suit later.  I'm definitely prepped for the hard work though, I'm kind of excited xD.

Thanks for the video too by the way!


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Mmkay, I'll look around for people!  After thinking about it, I might just go for a partial suit for now and think about doing a full suit later.  I'm definitely prepped for the hard work though, I'm kind of excited xD.
> 
> Thanks for the video too by the way!



Not a problem. I like helping. But yes, I will encourage you to start small, so that you can get practice with the fundamentals before you go for the big ambitious projects. Though don't be too scared of making a full suit. The only difference between a partial and a full suit is the presence/absence of a bodysuit. And from what I've seen, the bodysuit is one of the easier parts. All you need is a duct-tape dummy.

Here's a video of Temperance making a plantigrade bodysuit. Her videos are super helpful in general. Don't try to copy her style exactly, but they should give you an idea of how things are made.

[video=youtube;A1zo8mPSFXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1zo8mPSFXs&amp;list=UUDQaM1oTcd-8Ms0_fX1hUuQ[/video]


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks again!  I was thinking as small as a partial suit just so I could have /something/ to wear at a convention that wouldn't be too hard to get on and off as I choose to when taking breaks and stuff.  I'm a tad claustrophobic, so if I can't get out of something easily I start to freak out a bit xD.  And if Imma start small, I think a partial is perfect so I don't have to learn /too/ much, cause I'm relatively new to sewing too and working with all the materials I'd need, so I'm thinking a partial would be perfect vs. a full suit.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Thanks again!  I was thinking as small as a partial suit just so I could have /something/ to wear at a convention that wouldn't be too hard to get on and off as I choose to when taking breaks and stuff.  I'm a tad claustrophobic, so if I can't get out of something easily I start to freak out a bit xD.  And if Imma start small, I think a partial is perfect so I don't have to learn /too/ much, cause I'm relatively new to sewing too and working with all the materials I'd need, so I'm thinking a partial would be perfect vs. a full suit.



That is perfectly okay. It's your suit, you can do whatever you want with it.

As for the claustrophobia, yeah, I can see that being a problem. I've heard of two solutions in that regard; your mileage may vary, so take them with a grain of salt. First, try thinking of the suit as an extension of your body, as opposed to a big object you're putting your head inside of. Second, it may be helpful to watch yourself in the mirror as you put the suit on. That way, you can see yourself transition into the character, and your body will get used to seeing yourself AS the character. If you do this repeatedly, you can almost trick your mind into getting over the fear response. I think the second option probably would work better, as gradually exposing yourself to the thing you're afraid of might help you overcome it. 

Just a suggestion. Feel free to take it or leave it.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Oct 28, 2014)

I like both suggestions!  I think I'll try the second one more often than the first so I can get over the fear of it like you had mentioned.


----------

